# Our Government at Work



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

My uncle ran into one hell of a deal. The Game and Fish want to reintroduce the Sage Grouse to the Red Desert here in Wyoming. They are going to pay him $150,000 per year for three years, and all he has to do it take two pasture out of production. Those pastures are fairly good size; I don't' really know how big they are. That is more than he can make running cows on that ground; he may have to downsize his operation.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Cattle lease land is 20 bucks an acre here (run about 4 acres to cow) so 7500 acres? With current cattle prices 80-100$ land lease is about break even if your time is worth anything.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

So then you have to maintain pasture ,, mow and spray weeds ???


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Here they just buy it.Pay double what it's worth.Then it gets taken off the county tax rolls and everyone else's taxes have to go up to make up for it.

They used to buy some poor ground that had a pothole in it.Squared off a part of a farm and bought that maybe 20-40 acres.Now they buy the entire farm and the next farm to it.So now they buy up 160-640 acre farms @ 8000-$10000 an acre.Spend another couple 100k moving some dirt around.Spend $150-300 acre to seed it.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

endrow said:


> So then you have to maintain pasture ,, mow and spray weeds ???


All he has to do it check on those birds twice a year. Most of his ranch is checkerboarded with private and BLM.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

CowboyRam said:


> All he has to do it check on those birds twice a year. Most of his ranch is checkerboarded with private and BLM.


And what if he doesn't see any birds? Or just a bunch of fat coyotes?


----------

